# Have you ever seen a spirit?



## Pedro de San Patricio

When? Where?


----------



## B. Kidd

In 2005 in a suite that I stayed at in Rosarito Beach, MX.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Excluding what I've always figured was a dream with a ghost hovering beside my crib as a kid no.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Yes.  A bottle of 50 yr. old Old Grandad off to my right.


----------



## Pogo

Oh yes.  More often I hear them, but with both the perception is off-focused and strictly in the sensual periphery.

I recall I was living in a house where I became the roommate of the original resident, who had been there a long time.  At one point we decided to reorganize the house into different room "territories", which required a lot of moving and re-moving furniture and such.  During that effort I saw her wispy essence-form standing in the room I was taking over -- the room that had been her domain for so long.  Yet the woman herself was physically in another part of the house.


----------



## RodISHI

Which kind of spirit. Be specific please. Yes I have seen demonic spirits in people. Yes I have seen people in the spirit many times in my life.

Rod has too. He wrote about such an occasion into a short story (he switch the characters around a little to conceal the actual people involved). I have not yet got it uploaded onto Amazon.... still in the learning process of what needs to be done to do that.


----------



## RodISHI

Delta4Embassy said:


> Excluding what I've always figured was a dream with a ghost hovering beside my crib as a kid no.


Sometimes things are concealed that people have seen until we are prepared to accept truth.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Not sure if it fits, but on a trip thru NY, wife wanted to look up the grave of a maiden aunt, who worked in one city, and lived in another.

Getting off the freeway, I came to an intersection halfway between the cities.

No way of knowing which direction the cemetery lay, I turned right.

going past a line of trees, I passed a dirt road, and for some reason, stopped and backed up.

The name of it was Cemetery rd.

Making the turn, drove thru the trees, and came out in a pasture, with a cemetery on the left.

While the wife was unloading her equipment, (camera, paper and chalk to do a rubbing), I wandered thru the gate, and stopped in front of a stone.

I asked my wife the name of her aunt.

I was standing in front of her grave.


Always wondered if I had been led to the spot.


----------



## rcfieldz

To put it bluntly, ghosts are spooky. And can mess up your mind of what can and is reality. Just hope you see one with a good friend or two so you have witnesses so that you know you are not loosing your mind and go on living your life.


----------



## B. Kidd

rcfieldz said:


> To put it bluntly, ghosts are spooky. And can mess up your mind of what can and is reality. Just hope you see one with a good friend or two so you have witnesses so that you know you are not loosing your mind and go on living your life.



I spent a day in Deadwood, S.D., three years ago. It was a beautiful, sunny day. From the point I entered *that *canyon, until the point I had driven out, I had a feeling of inescapable dread. I never had that experience any other place, except for one other place. How anyone can live there.......I'll never know, cuz ain't goin' back!


----------



## Friends

I have never seen a ghost. I have talked to people who claimed to. I live in a city that is old for the United States. Many of the buildings were built before the Civil War, or even the American Revolution.

There used to be a restaurant and bar I would sometimes go to. The owner told me that the building had been built before the Civil War and that it had always been a restaurant and bar, although under different owners.

One time he told me that sometimes he would be working in the office in the basement, when he heard the door upstairs open. Two men and a woman would walk in, laughing and talking. They would pay jazz music on the jukebox.

The problem was that the door upstairs was locked, the lights were out, and the jukebox did not have jazz music.

When the owner would go upstairs, everything would be dark and quiet.

Several days later his employee told me he had experienced the same thing. The employee told me that he used to live right above the bar and restaurant, and that sometimes when the bar and restaurant was closed he would hear jazz music below.

I told a friend, who suggested I buy a voice activated recorder, and ask the owner if he would put it under the counter every night when he closed.

I wanted to ask the owner if I could bring over a sleeping bag, and spend several nights at the restaurant and bar to see if I heard anything. Unfortunately, the bar and restaurant soon closed.

Some time later, I told a bar tender at another bar about that bar and restaurant. She said, "Oh yes, that bar is haunted," as though it was common knowledge.

Ghostly visitations like this often play back tragic deaths that are somehow recorded in time. This event seems to have been an occult recording of three co-workers who stopped by after work for a few drinks. Nevertheless, they may have been in a fatal accident right afterwards. 

If I had been able to record their conversation I would have tried to identify them, and when the event happened. Then I could look at police reports, and see if there was a fatal accident at about that time. 

This would be difficult, even if I could hear what they were talking about. When friends get together, their conversations are often restricted to small talk. They do not refer to each other by name. They do not mention current political events that could date the conversation.

Of course, the bar owner and his employee could have been making this up. I do not know if ghosts exist or not. Nevertheless, there was a lot to what they told me. This phenomenon deserved to be investigated.


----------



## B. Kidd

Ghost in junkyard caught by security cameras that housed vehicles, some that were involved in fatals........hasn't been disproved;


----------



## Abishai100

I'm a big fan of Anne Rice, so I might be biased here, but I thought I saw someone at a carnival once who seemed to accidentally expose his vampire fangs --- human rarity?


----------



## Care4all

Twice, both times in dreams.

The first time was the death of a coworker, an older Cuban man, who spoke very little English...he worked at Jackson Memorial Hospital in the Blood Bank as a Runner.....When a unit of blood was ordered to be type matched for a patient, he was one of the runners we had to deliver the blood to different areas of the Hospital.

He was in his early 60's and I was in my Early 20's, but we became friends....I was fairly new in Miami and he was teaching me Spanish, and I was teaching him English.  

Well, out of the blue, the Hospital changed his shift on him and put him on the midnight shift....I felt so badly for him, he really did not want to work from midnight to 8am in the morning, but he needed the job to support his family...he had bad vibes about it and was just plain tired, could not sleep during the day....or get used to the shift.

anyway, on a run with a blood unit for a patient on the 6th floor, he had a heart attack and died....the next day, when I came in for my shift, I found out he was dead.  He was the first person that I ever knew, that died...I was very shaken up, and sad, because I think he intuitively knew that he would die working the night shift....

to make a long story short, about a week later, in a dream he came to me, and told me not to worry, he was okay and his family was going to be okay without him...  it was so real, even more real than real...every inch of me, my senses, and my mind, felt it to be really him.

Second time was the mother of a young coworker of mine who I befriended....I was drawn to trying to help his mother...she was an alcoholic, drank a 6 pak of beer every night....her son, the young guy that worked for me was a very bright young man, with lots of potential to grow in the company, but he had bitterness for his mother and her drinking, while still loving her very much....  she was a single mother, had an affair with a married man for 10 years, after a few years they had a child together, (the coworker of mine) and his father continued with his affair with yyy's mom and yyy was told was his Uncle....then something happened, I believe his father got caught in the affair by his wife, and he never came around again.....  Anyway, I'm a softie and always want to help people if I can, so I visited his mother a few times a week, the coworker/employee was never around, even though he lived there...

I believe I was helping her, being there for her to talk to...she was drinking less and less each night and even going some days without drinking at all and yyy, was also becoming closer to her and they too were working out their problems....it was so rewarding to see, that taking the time with her, was helping her....

but it was too late for her life, she got really sick...liver disease from the drinking and died withing 3-6 months of diagnosis...it was quick, boom, she was dead....

Again I was distressed and very sad....  but within a week, after we buried her I went to her a yyy's house with 3 other coworkers, to help clean up and paint and ready the House, to put it up for sale....it needed a lot of cleaning and tender loving care, so we all stayed there sleeping on the floor in the living room and one lucky one got the couch for about 2-3 nights....  yyy was so sad, losing his mother after they finally made amends and realized how much they loved each other, faults and all....

anyway, the last night there, Peachy (her nick name) came to me in my sleep, and again as real as real could be, I felt and smelled her, and she told me she was okay, and to tell yyy not to be saddened, and then she told me to watch out for her boy(yyy) and make sure he was going to be and do ok in life....

and I did for the next 5 years or so, until he finally got married and he left our company, and became a real estate agent....a very successful one...and he got this desire to become one when he put his mom's house up for sale after she died.

Sure, both of these instances could have been dreams to calm me, to help release my sadness or for a number of reasons, but to me it was so genuine and real....and I am grateful that it happened to me.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

twice in my life, but i also known of a few times when they were around me


----------

